# Air Filter



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

That piece of foam is just used to for noise reduction you can rip it of it'll just give you more sound does not enhance filtration what so ever 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks more sound is fine just concerned it was for more filtration.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Foam can actually be a problem in certain areas when it dry rots (takes a while but it can) When they do, the tiny pieces can get sucked up into the engine's intake. I agree, tear it off.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

It's not foam, it is a high loft non-woven. Chuck it. Noise reduction only. There is also a small (3 in. by 5 in.) activated carbon filter stuck to the top half of the air cleaner housing. Could not for the life of me figure out what it was for. I used it to start a fire in my fire pit.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

GM is so ruthlessly ruled by bean counters that I can assure you that there isn't a single thing that was installed on your car at the factory that wasn't costed, analyzed, assessed and argued over for countless hours.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Erastimus said:


> It's not foam, it is a high loft non-woven. Chuck it. Noise reduction only. There is also a small (3 in. by 5 in.) activated carbon filter stuck to the top half of the air cleaner housing. Could not for the life of me figure out what it was for. I used it to start a fire in my fire pit.


I just checked mine. I could not see a carbon filter inside the filter housing on my car. I chose not to remove the nylon foam piece on the front of the filter. I don't see any reason to remove it. It does catch a lot of larger crap that would otherwise get stuck on the filter. Like Tomko said, the bean counters would have removed it if they thought they could save a penny without affecting performance or comfort. Must be some reason why they decided to pay the penny or two it cost.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Doesnt the diesel have the same air filter as the eco or 1.8? Cant remember which


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I pulled the "foam" for sound purpose as well. You have to remember they wanted this car to be super quiet on the inside. Even the exhaust noise is the sound of moving air vs what you hear from the Dart.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Same as the Eco...


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Tomko said:


> GM is so ruthlessly ruled by bean counters that I can assure you that there isn't a single thing that was installed on your car at the factory that wasn't costed, analyzed, assessed and argued over for countless hours.


And what, pray tell is wrong with bean counters???!!!!!

I happen to be best friends with one and he is one **** of a good guy.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nothing wrong with bean counters - all companies need them. You don't want them taking over the company however. Look at what they did to the pre-bankruptcy GM.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah but you have to wonder if a leather wheel and shifter delete on a 1LT and ECO is going to make a feature available that wasn't on previous years. 

The 2004 marauder lost a full size 18 inch spare, power gas door, tint strip and parking brake release when you shift into D for heated seats and traction control. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

